# 2010 USA Nationals in Reno



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Who's going? This will be my first time going to see the teams compete and I am so excited! I went to the host website but there is no list of entries. Anyone know where to find out who is competing?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Entries don't close until the 25th so they probably won't post the competitors until after that.

I am going for the meeting, but can't afford to stay for the event this year.


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll be there competing with Lana


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wishing you & Lana high scores and lotsa fun, Donovan!


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Here is the competition. Wow! 49 teams
Competitor's List


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

That is lower. Plus, figure in any pulls.

I think, and Lisa can correct me, the ME Regional had 36 SCH3s?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo's breeder will be there with her sire - I'd love to go since they're in Connecticut and this may be as close to us as she ever gets. It would be nice to meet her and watch Doc in action, but I don't know if we can afford it right now.


----------



## Mike K (Jul 18, 2010)

Is this going to be televised ?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

We had 27 SchH3 that ended up 23 or 24 with pulls. 

That is a lower number for the Nationals than last year.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I was surprised to see only 49. I thought there'd be a lot more.

Unfortunately, our club member won't be able to compete this year. He had planned on it but finances just didn’t allow for it this year.  I bet that’s a factor for a lot of competitors this year.

Would be nice if they did that livestream thing. Anyone know if they're planning too?


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I know.. I wish they televised these type of things.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Same here, would like to watch as well.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Halo's breeder will be there with her sire - I'd love to go since they're in Connecticut and this may be as close to us as she ever gets. It would be nice to meet her and watch Doc in action, but I don't know if we can afford it right now.


I love Doc, he was one of the sires I was looking at breeding to.


----------



## Mike K (Jul 18, 2010)

If not televised I guess I may make the 8hr drive and check it out, looks like a great time.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The entries seems to be lacking quite a few former national competitors. I think its more than the economy, but what do I know!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You know....


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

krylos said:


> I'll be there competing with Lana


Awesome! Good luck.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

dawnandjr said:


> I love Doc, he was one of the sires I was looking at breeding to.


I saw Doc in action a few weeks ago, and was pretty impressed by him. Hope she does well, he is a nice dog.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Isn't this trial one of the qualifiers for the WUSV...if so and a lot of the better handlers with international experience are missing, will this affect the team performance of the USA in the WUSV...Just curious.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

According to Jane you know


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks, I just remembered


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

And you aren't going to share it with the rest of us?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think its only fair that you get it from Jane:smirk:, anyway why would you believe me now, you usually don't!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Try not to take it so personally


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

:wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

dawnandjr said:


> I love Doc, he was one of the sires I was looking at breeding to.


He got 100 points on the track! :groovy:


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

USA Championship Results

some results are being posted


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey my breeder is there! I just sent her a text message with a question and she replied back she was in Reno at the nationals.


----------

